# Note To Self...



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

... when you have fresh nicks and cuts on your fingertips, it is probably a good idea to use a fork when eating fries covered in salt, pepper, and vinegar.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Note to self.....before cutting the potatoes put your glasses on.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Squeeze some fresh lemon juice on your fingers for good measure.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And you thought it was arthritis!
Actually Belgians had the right idea: mayonnaise AND a fork. The mayo may not taste as good but it serves to act as a deterrent to using one's fingers.
Speedy healing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Installed a dishwasher yesterday, and did a couple of other minor plumbing jobs so got some nicks and cuts on my fingertips. They've been stinging and sore all day, but it never crossed my mind when I stared eating the fries. Should've been obvious, but no....................


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You don't pain much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Getting pickles put of the pickle jar without tongs or a for can be eye opening too.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The soft hands of a teacher 😊


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Actually Belgians had the right idea: mayonnaise


Well goddamn!!! My fiance thinks I am out of my head when I do fries dipped in mayo. She won't even try it. It was the ONLY way I could eat Burger King fries until they changed the fries to something much better. Still, damned good with quality mayo. No fork, just fingers though. I just can't eat fries with utensils. I'd be in the same stinging situation if I had cuts on my fingers like @colchar.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

In the last few years I started making my own hotsauce around hot pepper season. There's nothing like cutting up a pile of ghost peppers to let you know where every little cut on your hands is.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's OK to prick your finger.

Vice versa...not so much...particularly in public.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I saw that in a Connery era Bond movie....the villain gave 007 some paper cuts and made him eat fish and chips after, as an insult to queen and country.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hammerstein said:


> In the last few years I started making my own hotsauce around hot pepper season. There's nothing like cutting up a pile of ghost peppers to let you know where every little cut on your hands is.


pepper oil always ends up in my eyes somehow whenever I cook with jalapenos, scotch bonnets etc.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> pepper oil always ends up in my eyes somehow whenever I cook with jalapenos, scotch bonnets etc.


I know what you mean. For some odd reason, whenever I watch porn and eat Cheeto's, my unit turns orange. The strangest thing...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I know what you mean. For some odd reason, whenever I watch porn and eat Cheeto's, my unit turns orange. The strangest thing...


Hope you're keeping well, Donald


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

colchar said:


> ... when you have fresh nicks and cuts on your fingertips, it is probably a good idea to use a fork when eating fries covered in salt, pepper, and vinegar.


A late-developer, are you? 

We all have our lapses. A neighbor once gave me a handful of teeny little bright red peppers that he'd grown in his back yard. He warned that they were hot. I respectfully chopped up just two of them for a 12-quart pot of something I was making, washed my hands (honest!) and then went to take a leak. 

My note to everyone is, don't test the Scoville rating of peppers with your dick. . Mine said the peppers could melt steel, 'cause it sure did, for a day or more.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, I learned a long time ago not to touch my face (or anything else if I could help it) after making Caesars. Especially after the 5th or 6th Caesar, when my aim was getting a bit sloppy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> A late-developer, are you?
> 
> We all have our lapses. A neighbor once gave me a handful of teeny little bright red peppers that he'd grown in his back yard. He warned that they were hot. I respectfully chopped up just two of them for a 12-quart pot of something I was making, washed my hands (honest!) and then went to take a leak.
> 
> My note to everyone is, don't test the Scoville rating of peppers with your dick. . Mine said the peppers could melt steel, 'cause it sure did, for a day or more.



Yeah been there, done that. An experience I don't ever wish to repeat.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> My note to everyone is, don't test the Scoville rating of peppers with your dick. . Mine said the peppers could melt steel, 'cause it sure did, for a day or more.


Isn't there a syndrome by the name of "ghost-pecker"?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Isn't there a syndrome by the name of "ghost-pecker"?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Crazy Glue works great for small cuts. I use it all the time when my finger tips split from the dry weather.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Verne said:


> Well goddamn!!! My fiance thinks I am out of my head when I do fries dipped in mayo. She won't even try it. It was the ONLY way I could eat Burger King fries until they changed the fries to something much better. Still, damned good with quality mayo. No fork, just fingers though. I just can't eat fries with utensils. I'd be in the same stinging situation if I had cuts on my fingers like @colchar.


I was always about McDonalds fries in Mcnuggets sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I know what you mean. For some odd reason, whenever I watch porn and eat Cheeto's, my unit turns orange. The strangest thing...


Would you like to elaborate on this?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> And you thought it was arthritis!
> Actually Belgians had the right idea: mayonnaise AND a fork. The mayo may not taste as good but it serves to act as a deterrent to using one's fingers.
> Speedy healing.


Much better in a chocolate shake....or gravy but not both.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> A late-developer, are you?
> 
> We all have our lapses. A neighbor once gave me a handful of teeny little bright red peppers that he'd grown in his back yard. He warned that they were hot. I respectfully chopped up just two of them for a 12-quart pot of something I was making, washed my hands (honest!) and then went to take a leak.
> 
> My note to everyone is, don't test the Scoville rating of peppers with your dick. . Mine said the peppers could melt steel, 'cause it sure did, for a day or more.





Diablo said:


> pepper oil always ends up in my eyes somehow whenever I cook with jalapenos, scotch bonnets etc.


Sex of any kind after handling hot peppers is out until you really scrub well with soap. Found that out the hard way and shall we say the lady I was with was not impressed.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

To me, GOOD fries need nothing else.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Sex of any kind after handling hot peppers is out until you really scrub well with soap. Found that out the hard way and shall we say the lady I was with was not impressed.


So Donna Summer was referring to something different when she sang about needing "some hot stuff"?

Shortly before starting university, I worked at a produce stand on the By Ward Market here. One day an elderly Sikh gentleman inquired about these peppers we had and wanted to try one to determine whether it was worth his while to buy a bunch. I gave him one and he bit into it like an apple, taking a few big bites. He decided he wanted to buy a bushel of them. The following day, one of those same types of peppers brushed up against my lip, briefly. I had to keep guzzling cold water for an hour before it stopped burning.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> Crazy Glue works great for small cuts. I use it all the time when my finger tips split from the dry weather.


Just make sure the glue is totally dry before you touch something. I'm speaking from experience....


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

At a job I had working in a restaurant kitchen, I was tearing saran wrap off of one of those huge commercial rolls, and I dragged all four of my fingers across the serrated cutter. Cutting lemons after that was fun.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Would you like to elaborate on this?


Um .. not necessary, thank you very much.


Electraglide said:


> Sex of any kind after handling hot peppers is out until you really scrub well with soap. Found that out the hard way and shall we say the lady I was with was not impressed.


After we enjoyed a hot pepper pizza, I was on the receiving end of what you're describing. yowser!


mhammer said:


> I had to keep guzzling cold water for an hour before it stopped burning.


Worst thing to do. Water spreads the heat down your throat. Use milk or bread.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Worst thing to do. Water spreads the heat down your throat. Use milk or bread.


Didn't have either at the work site.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Didn't have either at the work site.


I brought a handful of habanero's from our garden to work one day to share with a coupla' friends.
One young guy asked for one to show how he can handle it. I told him to buy milk from the vending machine first.
He waved me off and ate the pepper, then ran straight for the water fountain. 
He learned the hard way too. lol


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Would you like to elaborate on this?


Like I said, it's an unusual phenomenon. I have no idea the connection. One of life's great mysteries I suppose. Like the Caramilk Secret.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Just make sure the glue is totally dry before you touch something. I'm speaking from experience....


I know. Myself and crazy glue have had a contentious relationship at times.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Remember to pull the wrench towards you...when you slip it's better to hit yourself in the gut than gash your hands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> Remember to pull the wrench towards you...when you slip it's better to hit yourself in the gut than gash your hands.


Sometimes pulling it towards you is the poorer choice.

In 1976 I briefly worked in a factory that manufactured snaps and fasteners. Each of us was assigned to 4 high-speed punch-presses that stamped out a fully-formed snap, like you see on raincoats and some shirts, in about 6 steps. Our job was to keep an eye on the machines, keep them properly lubed up, and put on a new reel of metal strip when the old one was used up. Each machine had a big steel flywheel about 3ft across and likely weighing a few hundred pounds, rotating at what seemed like 50rpm, probably more. One of my machines was situated beside an archway that separated the wing where the loud greasy machines were located, with an all-male staff, and the quieter wing where several dozen women sat at benches, installing the little pearl-like inserts into the formed snap shells. I must have made around 2 million snaps that summer.

One of my machines came to a sudden halt when a punch got stuck in the material. I grabbed the nearby crowbar and inserted it into one of the holes along the perimeter of the flywheel to dislodge it by manually moving the flywheel. Because of the location of things, it was awkward to try and move the flywheel by pulling the crowbar towards me, so I opted for using it to push away from me. Unfortunately, because the machine _seemed_ to have fully stopped, I neglected to turn it off. So, once I unstuck the punch by moving the flywheel and the cam connected to it, the flywheel immediately started rotating at its normal speed, taking the crowbar with it.

As luck would have it, the flywheel was just far enough beyond the edge of the archway - a matter of a few inches - that the crowbar did not hit the wall and fly back at me. But it did fling the crowbar about 30ft or so into the other section, where it hit the cement floor with a loud and disturbing "ka-ching", thankfully missing everyone there. Naturally, everyone stopped what they were doing, alarmed by what just happened.

The shop foreman came over, put his arm over my shoulder, and said "Come with me". He took me for a walk around our section, pointing out an assortment of holes in the wall. "You're not the first one, and unfortunately you probably won't be the last one. Just don't let it happen again.". I didn't.

However, if I had pulled the crowbar towards me, instead of pushing it away from me, I wouldn't be contributing to this thread. Me, and my two part head, would be contributing to the earth. I suggest always making a thoughtful decision about pulling towards oneself, or pushing away.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...or turning the machine OFF before poking anything in or around it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I was always about McDonalds fries in Mcnuggets sweet and sour sauce.


I dont go to Arbys anymore, but when I did, fries dipped in their bbq sauce or horsie sauce were a treat.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I dont go to Arbys anymore, but when I did, fries dipped in their bbq sauce or horsie sauce were a treat.


There's still an Arby's in Orillia. I ate there once in 1990. I still have nightmares.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Like I said, it's an unusual phenomenon. I have no idea the connection. One of life's great mysteries I suppose. Like the Caramilk Secret.


Chocolate Sauce and that has nothing to do with Caramilks tho if they are split properly each little Caramilk can have interesting uses.
Note to self make sure to remove the key from the chuck before turning the lathe back on.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> Remember to pull the wrench towards you...when you slip it's better to hit yourself in the gut than gash your hands.


And to remove the wrench from the crank bolt after turning the motor to TDC.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I brought a handful of habanero's from our garden to work one day to share with a coupla' friends.
> One young guy asked for one to show how he can handle it. I told him to buy milk from the vending machine first.
> He waved me off and ate the pepper, then ran straight for the water fountain.
> He learned the hard way too. lol


Currently on Netflix, one episode of a series called "We Are the Champions" is devoted to a hot-pepper-eating contest. It's amazing what some people will do to themselves to be called "the winner".









We Are the Champions | Netflix Official Site


Explore an array of unique competitions, from the quirky to the bizarre, and meet their passionate communities in this docuseries.




www.netflix.com





(Another episode is devoted to a British contest in which people chase a big round of cheese careening down a very-steep and -rutted hill. The winner gets the cheese along with any injuries they accumulate but many of the participants just get the injuries.)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> So Donna Summer was referring to something different when she sang about needing "some hot stuff"?
> 
> Shortly before starting university, I worked at a produce stand on the By Ward Market here. One day an elderly Sikh gentleman inquired about these peppers we had and wanted to try one to determine whether it was worth his while to buy a bunch. I gave him one and he bit into it like an apple, taking a few big bites. He decided he wanted to buy a bushel of them. The following day, one of those same types of peppers brushed up against my lip, briefly. I had to keep guzzling cold water for an hour before it stopped burning.



Water is useless. Milk works best because it coats your mouth.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Currently on Netflix, one episode of a series called "We Are the Champions" is devoted to a hot-pepper-eating contest. It's amazing what some people will do to themselves to be called "the winner".


For reasons I don't quite understand, eating has been transformed from something one does out of necessity and/or pleasure, to an "achievement" or feat. One sees a plethora of web-series and TV shows exalting the virtues of consuming an unrealistic amount of something, be it big Scoville numbers, or simply dangerously large quantities. I'm waiting for the TV series in which participants see just how close to alcohol-poisoning death they can get.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Remember to pull the wrench towards you...when you slip it's better to hit yourself in the gut than gash your hands.


You should see my scared up knuckles from pushing a cheap crescent hammer!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Currently on Netflix, one episode of a series called "We Are the Champions" is devoted to a hot-pepper-eating contest. It's amazing what some people will do to themselves to be called "the winner".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes eating a hot pepper look kinda tame.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> simply dangerously large quantities


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

boyscout said:


> Currently on Netflix, one episode of a series called "We Are the Champions" is devoted to a hot-pepper-eating contest. It's amazing what some people will do to themselves to be called "the winner".


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> Makes eating a hot pepper look kinda tame.


New meaning to _Kamikaze._


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Just like a rugby conditioning camp.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> New meaning to _Kamikaze._


They've been doing that for more than 1200 years so it's probably the original meaning of Kamikaze. It's an ill wind, right?


----------

